

World renowned heart surgeon speaks out on true cause of heart disease - ccvannorman
http://m.disclose.tv/news/World_Renowned_Heart_Surgeon_Speaks_Out_On_What_Really_Causes_Heart_Disease/113103#DTV

======
rufusjones
Dwight Lundell had his license to practice medicine in revoked in 2008-- his
fifth disciplinary action in five years by the Arizona Medical Board. This
does not prove his ideas are wrong, but it did earn him a lengthy profile on
Quackwatch:

[http://www.quackwatch.org/11Ind/lundell.html](http://www.quackwatch.org/11Ind/lundell.html)

